
GitHub's new buttons look like they are disabled or like labels - node-bayarea
I&#x27;m not a big Github user like many of you. I just find it really odd to click on the buttons. They just look disabled or like labels! I have to rethink before clicking. Hopefully the Github design team can make it better!
======
thrownaway954
what annoys me the most, is i can't click on the folder icon to go into the
folder, i _have_ to click on the folder name. you have no idea how annoying it
is when you see an icon and can't click on it. we have become visual people
cause of smart phone and making an icon unclickable is just bad design.

~~~
node-bayarea
Totally agree!

------
brandoncordell
I definitely prefer the old buttons.

What I absolutely can't stand is that the horizontal nav at the top isn't in a
centered container. I use a wide monitor and the the navbar is slammed all the
way to the left while the content is centered with miles of whitespace on
either side.

~~~
node-bayarea
they should do a better responsive design that takes into account wide screens
(which are very common)

------
mcdermott
The new GitHub UI is garbage, what were they thinking?

------
livealife
Is there an option to revert back to old UI, like old.github.com, similar to
reddit?

------
bromonkey
the cli interface doesn't change ;)

